# Please help identify these fish



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Caught them in 250' water.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Top two are Creole fish and the other is a Hog fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. Can't remember the exact species of hogfish that is. I want to say a Spotfin Hogfish but not sure.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, spotfin hog or spanish hog...cant remember which is accurate.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I was thinking wrasse but you seem pretty surein bottom pick.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you guys for the quick reply, that was spotfin hogfish on the second one.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the red and yellow hog fish is the "cuban hogfish" got one in my freezer that i was going to get mounted but $247 for an 11" fish out of my price range.would look good in an aquarium.


----------

